# Pill camera administered during EGD



## ibtrazy2u (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is what the report reads:


"Limitations/Complications:  
Findings: 
Esophagus:Mucosa-Normal mucosa was noted in the whole esophagus. 
Stomach Lumen: A stenosis was seen in the pylorus. Attempt made to deliver capsule down esophagus with catheter device but capsule separated; pt awakened, capsule retrieved from oropharynx and then he swallowed it. Attempts to advance to duodenum with snare and net unsuccessful but pylorus dilated and Reglan bolus administered.. The balloon dilator was placed across the pylorus and sequentially inflated to final size of 15 mm. Capsule left at pylorus as Reglan administered. 
  A gastric extrinsic impression was noted in the gastric antrum and greater curve. about 3-4 cm. No lesion seen on CT.. 
Duodenum Mucosa Normal mucosa was noted in the whole examined duodenum. "

The doctor then says his plan is to "analyze the capsule camera images."


The only procedure code he used is 43235, and it is an Anthem patient. I wasn't sure if the 91110 should be billed in addition to the 43235, or if the 91110 should be billed when the images are read/reported. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## crusecmt (Jan 21, 2015)

*CPC - KS (6 yrs GI Coding)*

In this case you would charge the 43235 for the capsule delivery on that DOS and 91110 on the DATE the images are read. The date of service for 91110 will always be the day the images are read, not when the capsule is delivered. The Capsule Endoscopy report should clearly state the Date of the Procedure (date it was given) and the Date of the Report (date images where read & report signed). The Date of the Report being the Date of Service. Hope that helps. Happy Coding!!!


----------



## ibtrazy2u (Jan 21, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help!


----------

